# Shooting while drinking



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

So, in my back yard with acres of buffer room, I decided to drink like I would at deer camp and shoot at a 3D target. My plan is to shoot under all conditions. I'm not preaching to you, so lay off. This pic is the control. Shooting with a 3 beer in 1 hour ratio. I'm going to give this a few days between shoots so I am not influencing myself in any way. I'll try to stay as in biased as possible. My sole goal is to prove to myself my accuracy, and distance judgement. My next shoots will be sober and **** faced. Not sure which order.


----------



## Yardman (Jan 23, 2013)

Like:thumbup:


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Wanna see the **** faced ones . Haha sounds fun

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

This should be entertaining....&#128563;


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Following only for entertainment purposes. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Predicted ending:

"Hey ya'll! Watch this!"

...and a trip to the ER.


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

If I were in Kentucky, I might start that sentence with y'all. Also, I'm not sure where my trip to the ER will come in, I'm not shooting at a wall, no chance of ricochet. I shot today with 3 beers consumed within an hour, just a nice buzz. It's obvious my accuracy is not what I was feeling. To tell the truth, I would have said "I'm fine." The arrows tell the truth.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

After you figure out that drinking and archery do not go well together you can practice falling out of your tree stand! :lol:
<----<<<


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

not to mention only one is a killshot,the other two you wounded him.That should be your first clue.:lol:


----------



## kracker (Jan 25, 2013)

Sounds like a true sportsman there. Truly hope you only hunt your own land and your carelessness only affects your safety.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There was a point in the night that my pool shooting became very good, it was usually just before my next beer that made it turn abruptly south.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

FREEPOP said:


> There was a point in the night that my pool shooting became very good, it was usually just before my next beer that made it turn abruptly south.


Ha. I have a buddy who turns into a pool shark when he hits the sweet spot while drinking. Before and after he sucks. Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Patman75 said:


> Ha. I have a buddy who turns into a pool shark when he hits the sweet spot while drinking. Before and after he sucks. Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Thats how I am half way through the night I can't be beat then suddenly my powers are gone:lol:

Ganzer


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I think video is an absolute requirement for the remaining shoots. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I was nearly killed by a hunter drinking and hunting. Guess I don't see your humor in this. Pretty simple conclusion. You drink and you lose body and brain function. End of story. I know some guys into drugs too, hope their running coke line tests to know their accuracy limits out hunting.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I'm thinking the O.P. should supply breathalyzer on the video to make it very easy for the arresting LEO and Prosecutor.


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Some of you really need to chill out. He's having a couple of drinks and target shooting in his backyard. Some of you must walk around with a helmet on, really.


----------



## jatc (Oct 24, 2008)

djd said:


> Some of you really need to chill out. He's having a couple of drinks and target shooting in his backyard. Some of you must walk around with a helmet on, really.



Yeah, I tend to agree with this.

I've participated in demonstration events to measure the effects of drinking on fine motor skills. When you see in a controlled environment how quickly you can go from "normal" reaction times to a 50% reduction it leaves a lasting impression.

I remember one time when after drinking three 12 oz. beers in one hour I was at 91% with a BAC of 0.05. One beer and 17 minutes later my reactions were measured at 47% with a BAC of 0.07! I honestly couldn't even tell I had a "buzz" at that point which was the scariest part.

Other times I've had a steady decline after every beer starting with the first. 

The biggest thing I learned was the fact that it effects you differently every time you drink. Something to remember before you get behind the wheel!


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

djd said:


> Some of you really need to chill out. He's having a couple of drinks and target shooting in his backyard. Some of you must walk around with a helmet on, really.


I completely agree. Still think we need video though. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

***! sorry man, I'm not trying to disrespect but that's just stupid, but to each their own.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

sswhitelightning said:


> I was nearly killed by a hunter drinking and hunting. Guess I don't see your humor in this. Pretty simple conclusion. You drink and you lose body and brain function. End of story. I know some guys into drugs too, hope their running coke line tests to know their accuracy limits out hunting.


I have lost a few lost a few body functions with lose women when drinking. ..does that count? .&#128520;....Mack


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Say what you want but when is it ever a good idea to have a few beers and use firearms? Glad op is doing this for learning purpose and will spread results to increase awareness of alcohol and guns.

Not preaching because I will tie on a good one occasionally. No one has to follow my lead, but I choose not to drink while hunting, fishing or operating any vehicle. Only takes 2 beers and I can lose my driving endorsements, capts license, cpl and job.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

Sober. Much more controlled grouping. I didn't mention this is a 30yd horizontal shot with an average compound bow. Nothing top of the line, pulling 62lbs. I was shooting at the target as I would a deer, pardon I didn't shoot into the circles. Thank you for those who understand I am doing this for personal enjoyment. I am not hiding from the post now that all the high and mightys have given their two cents. The first thing I mentioned in my original post was to lay off. This is not how I act while out hunting, but it very much could represent a reality at deer camps across our great state.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Waiting to see the **** faced 

Sent from my SPH-M830


----------



## Get'nLucky (Oct 30, 2011)

Bump to keep it alive....really interested


----------



## ztkuch35 (May 12, 2014)

hahaha too funny... not very purposeful as the result is obvious... but funny stuff, sounds like something me and my dumb*** friends would do cause we're bored.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Still waiting on the bombed results (video preferred)


----------



## CaseBones (Jan 28, 2010)

I've been tied up with gardening and home improvements now that the weather has turned. First off, I need to look at every safety angle and make sure I am not going to cause injury or damage to anything. Once those are figured out, I'll complete my back yard experiment.


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

bigrackmack said:


> I have lost a few lost a few body functions with lose women when drinking. ..does that count? .&#55357;&#56840;....Mack


 lol are you drinking now???? reread that sentence.:lol:


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

ive been known to drink a few while practice shooting. proven to keep me relaxed and steady. my hand doesnt shake as much and my heart beat is more controlled. just my two cents. however i dont drink in the tree stand, and ive missed every deer ive launched an arrow at. any connection? hmmm


----------

